# hello, very explorative hedgie



## goku4125 (Nov 2, 2010)

this is the link to my hedgehog, i was just letting him roam around in his beddings etc and to just shuffle it, and just a quick hangout. He nods a bit here too and yup he's too curious and adventurous and is chubby too.
whats your take? any advices etc

ps i let him roam around the house too so i won't restrict him too much.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

does he have a wheel and what are you feeding him?
what level super saiyan is he?


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Cute hedgie 

He is overweight, what are you feeding him? I didn't see a wheel in the cage, does he have one? Hedgehogs need to have a wheel. They run all night, it's natural for them 

CareFresh isn't the best option. You can go here to read about peoples opinions on CareFresh: viewtopic.php?f=51&t=14922
- messy
- dusty (respiratory infections)
- expensive
- can cause impaction
- the green hides any off coloured urine or feces
- dries out feces making it difficult to find and tell if hedgie's poop is normal
- because it hides urine and feces, often people won't clean the cage as often as it should be
- dries out their skin and gets stuck in their quills

The most recommended and safest option is liners. "Liners carry no risk of mites, dust, ingesting and blockages, or pieces caught in sensitive areas. Light coloured liners are also easier to spot blood, off coloured urine or feces, or lack of urine and feces. Liners are also less messy. "

There is CareFresh in his bowl, that is bad. Ingesting that could cause a blockage and kill him...  Which you don't want.

Are you using a water bottle? Water bowls are more recommended. Water bottles can chip and break teeth, pinch the tongue and strain the neck.

What are the dimensions of his cage? It looks too small. Is it a Zoozone cage? If it is, those don't provide adequate ventilation.

Keep reading these forums and asking questions, there is tons of information


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

jerseymike1126 said:


> does he have a wheel and what are you feeding him?
> what level super saiyan is he?


Hahaha :lol: Super saiyan!


----------



## goku4125 (Nov 2, 2010)

hes super saiyan 3, his spikes won't go so crazy unless hes pressured

yes i do have a wheel, i was washing it when i took this video

he loves his little hut and i can let him roam around and then he can just end up there after he feels tired

this is his food http://www.petfooddirect.com/prodimgs/prod/7017504_lg.jpg

his parents had it from the previous owner/breeder also

he grew up eating this and loves it


----------



## goku4125 (Nov 2, 2010)

and he runs alot, like alot alot on the wheel every single night


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

What kind of wheel are you using?

Why are you feeding ferret food?? :shock: 

Protein: 35%
Fat: 15%
Chicken meal, ground yellow corn, brewers rice, corn gluten meal, animal fat (preserved with vitamin E, vitamin C and citric acid), corn oil, dried eggs, cane molasses, beet pulp, natural raisin juice, brewers dried yeast, natural flavors, salt, taurine, dl-methionine, choline chloride, vitamin A acetate, d-activated animal sterol (source of vitamin D3), vitamin E supplement, niacin, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, d-calcium pantothenate, folic acid, pyridoxine hydrochloride, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, zinc proteinate, calcium carbonate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, ethylenediamine dihydriodide, potassium chloride, cobalt carbonate. 

You should be feeding him high quality cat food. He is overweight so he should be on a low fat cat food. 

Protein: 34% and under preferably
Fat: 9-12%
First Ingredient: Meat
Second Ingredient: Meat
No by-products, corn or artificial colors

The ingredients in that food are bad.. You don't want corn in a food, it's just a filler.


----------



## goku4125 (Nov 2, 2010)

Why are you feeding ferret food?? :shock:

Protein: 35%
Fat: 15%
Chicken meal, ground yellow corn, brewers rice, corn gluten meal, animal fat (preserved with vitamin E, vitamin C and citric acid), corn oil, dried eggs, cane molasses, beet pulp, natural raisin juice, brewers dried yeast, natural flavors, salt, taurine, dl-methionine, choline chloride, vitamin A acetate, d-activated animal sterol (source of vitamin D3), vitamin E supplement, niacin, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, d-calcium pantothenate, folic acid, pyridoxine hydrochloride, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, zinc proteinate, calcium carbonate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, ethylenediamine dihydriodide, potassium chloride, cobalt carbonate.

You should be feeding him high quality cat food. He is overweight so he should be on a low fat cat food.

Protein: 34% and under preferably
Fat: 9-12%
First Ingredient: Meat
Second Ingredient: Meat
No by-products, corn or artificial colors

The ingredients in that food are bad.. You don't want corn in a food, it's just a filler.[/quote]

what brand would you recommend and i'll see, i have to check if he likes it or not


HedgieGirl519 said:


> What kind of wheel are you using?


----------



## goku4125 (Nov 2, 2010)

and i'm using 
http://www.countrymax.com/images/D/275302.jpg

i want the carolina storm wheel though xD


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

There is a cat food list. But here are the foods, I've used/recommend. 
Innova (Only Low Fat Adult, the rest are too high in protein)
Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul
Natural Balance
Solid Gold
Blue Buffalo
Fromm

For your hedgehog, being over weight, I'd go with a low fat food. I put a * by my favourites. 
8%:
Innova Low Fat Adult Cat*

9%:
Chicken Soup For The Cat Lovers Soul Adult Cat Light - *RECALL right now**
Blue Buffalo Weight Control Management*
Professional Light Formula Hairball Control

10%:
By Nature Weight Control
Fromm Family Mature Gold*

11%:
Natural Ultramix Indoor Cat

12%:
Blue Buffalo Basics Duck & Potato*
Blue Buffalo Basics Turkey & Potato*
By Nature Organics Chicken Formula
Natural Balance Green Pea & Chicken* (Use only in a mix)
Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck* (Use only in a mix)

It is best to mix 2 or more foods together. It give more variety. Also, in case the store runs out of food, you still have another one that the hedgehog is use to. Hedgehogs have sensitive stomachs. When you are switching food, do it gradually over 3-4 weeks.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

As long as that wheel is the 12" Giant size, then it is a good wheel. That is the only safe wheel you can buy from a pet store.

If you can get the Carolina Storm Wheel or Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel, you really should. They are great wheels  They are super easy to clean, quiet and safe.


----------



## goku4125 (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks everyone I'll do that, I'm also getting another hedgie soon in 2 months xDD

hedgehogs are unique and not common as pets which is an awesome conversation opener and just for friends to watch and pet, i think the storm wheel is fascinating

yes i agree now, gradually changing food, i read about that in the main site

thanks again for the insights it means a lot.                :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Make sure each hedgehog has a big enough cage (4 square feet, minimum). You should consider switching to liners instead of CareFresh. Like I mentioned in my first post on this thread. It's a lot better and safer for them 

When you get a new hedgehog, she/he has to be kept in another room for one month. You have to quarantine. So make sure you have the space for that. Also, one food that works for one hedgehog, might not work for another. So be prepared to have to buy another food for the new hedgehog.


----------



## goku4125 (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks well waht is a good brand for bedding that you mentioned;which linears are good?


----------



## goku4125 (Nov 2, 2010)

ya i know, i'm not putting them together anyways


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

goku4125 said:


> thanks well waht is a good brand for bedding that you mentioned;which linears are good?


There really are no good pet beddings. All of the beddings that you can buy at the pet store have risks when you use them. The only 100% safe alternative to beddings are liners.

The most common liners are fleece, because fleece doesn't have to be sewn. Any other fabric, like cotton or flannel, has to be sewn because they fray. So if you can't sew, I'd recommend fleece. You can pick it up at your local fabric store. In the long run, it's much cheaper than pet beddings.

You wash and re-use liners, which makes them a lot cheaper  Which is always a plus  Make sure when you wash them that you use scent-free laundry detergent and don't use fabric softener. Also, always wash your fabric before you cut it.


----------

